# Taylor Hill poses in Hair & Makeup Backstage during 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017



## Mandalorianer (20 Nov. 2017)

​


----------



## Mandalorianer (20 Nov. 2017)

*AW: Taylor Hill poses in Hair & Makeup Backstage during 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (6x)*

5x



 

 

 


 

 ​


----------



## MetalFan (20 Nov. 2017)

Bezaubernd!  :thx:


----------



## ass20 (20 Nov. 2017)

Thanks for Taylor


----------

